# How do I view the XXXX listed ROMs?



## The Teej (Jan 8, 2006)

How do I view all of the XXXX listed ROMs? I look in the releases bit, but they only show numbered ROMs.

EDIT: I mean the GBA ROMs.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 8, 2006)

they arnt listed in the gba database.


----------



## The Teej (Jan 10, 2006)

...Why not?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 10, 2006)

Same reason Hunter said... The G-Online database doesn't hold them. 

Here's a fair share.

Enjoy!


----------



## dEC0DED (Jan 10, 2006)

why would we keep record of crap ?
that's why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




pd, dupes, fakes... all pointless imo


----------



## Costello (Jan 10, 2006)

we do keep them for DS because some of them are demos - and demos are interesting (special stuff, beta versions, etc...)
we also list iQue releases because I believe we have some chinese members here


----------



## The Teej (Jan 11, 2006)

Reason why I ask is also for the Beta GBA ROMs...considering this is a GBA ROM site primarily, I would of thought Beta/Demo GBA ROMs would of taken precedence over DS Beta/Demo ROMs.


----------



## Glacius0 (Jan 11, 2006)

There's no reason not to list them. And there is no logic in them being listed for DS and not GBA (at least that's what I gather from previous posts, I don't know if it's true). The guy's making a valid point and I think beta/demo/whatever releases should be listed. The reason for these lists is so you have a complete overview of what is available and for rom collectors to know they have them all. A beta version might contain levels in a game that have later been taken out so it's not always useless.


----------



## mekaxero (Jan 11, 2006)

you know, i was wondering the same thing.  I am coming into a new demo for the gba, DK King of Swing, i believe it is called, and am going to dump it of course, but i do not knwo if it has already been released.  Maybe a list of the Beta/demo carts for gba.  other things like nukes and dumps i think we would not have to include.

btw, post # 500 for me, yay, only took over 3 years to do.


----------



## TPi (Jan 11, 2006)

No, it hasn't been released.  Also, just check the No-Intro GBA Beta dat.  They have all known demo's, beta's, non-fakes, etc. there.  I see no need to clog the list with junk,   :'(


----------



## mekaxero (Jan 11, 2006)

QUOTE(TPi @ Jan 10 2006 said:


> No, it hasn't been released.Â Also, just check the No-Intro GBA Beta dat.Â They have all known demo's, beta's, non-fakes, etc. there.Â I see no need to clog the list with junk,Â  :'(



well thank you, could not find a list anywhere.  but then again, i tend to stay away from the dats for different rom collector programs, as i just get the ones i want.  don't have the hd space to have that many games, specially ones i will never play.


----------



## The Teej (Jan 12, 2006)

QUOTE(TPi @ Jan 11 2006 said:


> No, it hasn't been released.Â Also, just check the No-Intro GBA Beta dat.Â They have all known demo's, beta's, non-fakes, etc. there.Â I see no need to clog the list with junk,Â  :'(



But it wouldn't be on the official list, it'd be on a seperate list, a la DS Beta dumps.


----------

